# hp pavillion dv6000 heat problem

## DaNe

since i installed gentoo my laptop is temperature as raise a lot what could it be?

i burn my fingers after a short time touching the synaptics

ps: in windows that doesnt happen

i think its using too much the hdd....

how can i identify the problem?

----------

## Deem3n

A small tool called hddtemp can be used to obtain the hard disk's temperature.

Also, this guide can help you.

----------

## DaNe

i already read that, but i changed to "gnome-power-manager" since does all that and its easy to use...

this laptop will be for a windows user so i tried keep the things simple

is there anyway to track the disk usage to see if is abnormal , no a gkrellm or something... i want something that i cant keep the graphs to analyse it...

i leaved the laptop on the desk doing nothing one hour

and when i come back i was burning...

so now i have certain that something is wrong

manytimes he was burning but when i was emerging not when i was watching flees...

----------

## SiberianSniper

I have a dv6000 as well and the only time it seems to get hot is when I close the lid for a while.  When I leave it open it's fine.  I'm not so sure that it's OS-related, but I wouldn't rule anything out yet.

----------

## Veldrin

for the hdd itself, I can recommend smartmontools, this also checks the hdd for any other problems.

hddtemp sa already mentioned (can also be use in conjunction with gkrellm --> see below)

Activate hwmon (and every seonsor available) in kernel, and read the values with some monitor - gkrellm (standalone gtk panel) or kima (kde panel applet)

As for worrying about temperatures: hdd should not go above 52C (at least this is what my notebook tells me) - 40C is normal - , and for the CPU i would start worrying above 70C - 40C-50C is normal (depending on the model).

[desktop cpus (esp. later pentium4) can go a high a 90C with normal usage.]

cheers

V

----------

## DaNe

now im having a problem with the headers

and i cant see the temp of hdd

the cpu is normal...

but the gpu from my graphical card is at 66/67ºc

----------

